# Visit to Trim-Tex west



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I had the pleasure of taking my family to go see Shane at Trim-Tex west on Wednesday before we flew home to this frozen wasteland I call home. It was only a couple miles from Disney where we were staying so we grabbed a cab and went for a little visit then Shane took us for lunch at a cool surf/skate themed taco joint and gave us a lift too the airport. Thanks a lot Shane!


----------

